# Which of these 2 frames ?



## arnuld (13 Dec 2009)

So, finally I decided on SS and I have a choice between these 2 bikes with different kind of frames:


*Hero Power-Max *

http://www.herocycles.com/powermax261.htm







or

*Hercules Arrow*

https://www.ticyclesindia.com/ProductFeatures.asp?pid=120#







The Power-Max looks very fancy rather than good engineering but the handle was extremely strong and test ride was very comfortable. Arrow was quite comfortable too but not as much as Power-Max. I guess the reason may be the greater height of the handle bar as compared to saddle.

I wanted to buy Power-max but it looks like money is spent on looks rather than engineering. Arrow looks decent and designed with sound technical reasons. Thats is just my feeling. Which one you will advise ?


----------



## g00se (13 Dec 2009)

Sorry - it might just be European aesthetics, but both of those look like poor bikes. Both have gone for unusual designs to make them look like something they're not - probably aimed at first time buyers rather than a considered purchase. I would steer clear of those sort of designs to be honest - but that's just my opinion.

I saw in another post you had found a local cycling club. Why not meet up with them before buying a bike and see if they would be happy with you trying out some of their bikes to see if that helps?


----------



## arnuld (13 Dec 2009)

g00se said:


> Sorry - it might just be European aesthetics, but both of those look like poor bikes. Both have gone for unusual designs to make them look like something they're not - probably aimed at first time buyers rather than a considered purchase. I would steer clear of those sort of designs to be honest - but that's just my opinion.



That is what everyone is saying.




g00se said:


> I saw in another post you had found a local cycling club. Why not meet up with them before buying a bike and see if they would be happy with you trying out some of their bikes to see if that helps?



They do have bikes and all of them are expansive Hard-Tails (as they do trail riding every weekend). But they have suggested these 4:


*Hero Nitrogen*
http://www.herocycles.com/nitrogen1.htm









*Hero Devil DX*
http://www.herocycles.com/devildx1.htm









*Hero Neon*
http://www.herocycles.com/cityneon1.htm








*BSA Photon*
https://www.ticyclesindia.com/ProductFeatures.asp?pid=33







Last 2 are road bikes with thin tires. I test drove them but did not feel much in control with them (especially in Indian Traffic). Rest look fine to me. If you advise I will buy 2nd one, may be replace the carrier with a sturdy one. What do you say ?


----------



## just4fun (14 Dec 2009)

i am suggesting not to buy the 2nd bike as the handlebars look impracticle. mmaybe the 1st bike is the most suited from the 4 you have shown for off road use.


----------



## arnuld (14 Dec 2009)

just4fun said:


> i am suggesting not to buy the 2nd bike as the handlebars look impracticle. mmaybe the 1st bike is the most suited from the 4 you have shown for off road use.




Okay, I have selected first one then (Nitrogen). Meanwhile I went to the dealer and he had shown me 2 more. I will finalize the decision when you will reply, tired of searching and fantasizing;

*AXN Dx*
https://www.ticyclesindia.com/ProductFeatures.asp?pid=1










*APEX*

https://www.ticyclesindia.com/ProductFeatures.asp?pid=101


----------



## arnuld (15 Dec 2009)

*Quick Update:* Hey guys, I had an accident (not on cycle but with my friend on Splendor, I was sitting behind). Some idiot jumped off the red signal and ran into us while we were crossing on green signal. Got 6 wounds on the back, 1 on left elbow, 1 on right arm, 1 on right calf muscle and left shin has some pain. Doctor says they gonna take 15 days to heal. They are not major wounds but no minor either I can walk but doctor strictly advised against riding a cycle or walk for longer distances 

So I will be buying a bike after 2-3 weeks. Till then I take this as opportunity to spend all time on reading forum archives


----------



## wafflycat (15 Dec 2009)

As much as I have a softspot for Hero bicycles since reading a long article on the company a few years ago, where someone did a tour of the factory, I wouldn't buy one to the above to use in the UK if I had a choice. Reason - in the article the dynamism of the company could not be faulted - one frame was being completed every few *seconds* They were the cheap workhorses of India. Bombproof (not literally, but you know what I mean) as so heavy and simple and traditional diamond- frame, near to our dutch bicycle style. If I was lucky enough to have a holiday in India, perhaps my ideal souvenier would be to bring back a *traditional* Hero bicycle, but it wouldn't be one of the 'modern' designs, it would be one of the traditional workhorse designs. That or a lot of fabulous clothing!

As for your accident - get well soon.


----------



## Banjo (15 Dec 2009)

Hi Arnuld Sorry to hear about your accident. Hope you recover quickly.

I have to say that the BSA looks the best of those bikes. Probably not good for rough off road but fine on paths and roads.

Whichever bike you buy make absolutely sure that it fits you correctly.Beginners tend to buy bikes that are too small then only realize their mistake too late.

If you tell us your height and inside leg measurements Im sure someone here could give you an idea which size is best.

This chart may be usefull as a guide.Basically when you are sat on the seat with your foot on the pedal the leg should be almost straight at the bottom of the pedal stroke.

http://www.evanscycles.com/help/#hybrid
I think those bikes would fall into the Hybrid category.

If you can put both feet on the floor while sat on the seat then that bike is much too small for you.You can raise the seat up but if it is a long way raised the bike may be less comfortable to ride.

The reach forward to the handlebars is also important.You dont want to be either cramped or stretched out too far.

I recently bought a new bike and initially it was too small for me.Luckilly the shop exchanged it for a larger frame size for me.You may not be so lucky so take great care before you purchase.

Good Luck


----------



## arnuld (15 Dec 2009)

Hey Banjo, thanks for the input 

My height is 5.7, age 30 and I weigh just 52 kg. Don't know inseam length, you want the length till the bottom of the ankle (like tailors) or till the bottom of my foot ?

I will make this pedal and leg check as suggested by you. 2nd, during my test rides I noticed keeping the handle bar higher than saddle gives a lot of comfort, am I right ? Asking because the ride was just 100 m, so I may be wrong.


----------



## Banjo (15 Dec 2009)

arnuld said:


> Hey Banjo, thanks for the input
> 
> My height is 5.7, age 30 and I weigh just 52 kg. Don't know inseam length, you want the length till the bottom of the ankle (like tailors) or till the bottom of my foot ?
> 
> I will make this pedal and leg check as suggested by you. 2nd, during my test rides I noticed keeping the handle bar higher than saddle gives a lot of comfort, am I right ? Asking because the ride was just 100 m, so I may be wrong.



Hi Arnuld You need to measure your inside leg from the floor to your groin.

Best way is to stand next to a wall get a friend to hold a large book against the wall between your legs gently slide the book upwards until it is touching your groin and cant go higher.The top edge of the book to the floor is your "stand over" measurement.

Sat on the seat with the heel of your foot on the pedal your leg should be straight.with the pedal at the lowest point.With the ball of your foot on the pedal (normal position when riding)the leg should have a slight bend.The seat and seatpost can be raised/lowered to achieve this but avoid a bike that requires you to have the seat fully up or down as you then have no more adjustment available.

Re handlebar height on a hybrid it is much to do with personal preference and length of your arms.On my hybrid commuter bike the bars and seat are the same height and I find this good. My son has a similar bike and has his bars are a couple of inches higher than the seat which works for him.

The more bikes you can sit on and ride the better. Get down to the cycle club and ask advice from experienced riders.Also they will probably allow you to sit on their bikes to assess the correct size required.

You really want to get it right first time .Cheers Banjo


----------



## chris667 (15 Dec 2009)

How easy is it to buy bikes from, say, Ebay in the UK and have them transported over to you?

I think the BSA is best out of that selection, but really none are ideal.


----------



## Dave5N (16 Dec 2009)

Terrible trolling sales pitch.


----------



## arnuld (16 Dec 2009)

Dave5N said:


> Terrible trolling sales pitch.



I don't get you


----------



## arnuld (16 Dec 2009)

wafflycat said:


> ..SNIP...
> 
> perhaps my ideal souvenier would be to bring back a *traditional* Hero bicycle, but it wouldn't be one of the 'modern' designs, it would be one of the traditional workhorse designs. That or a lot of fabulous clothing!



Well, I now what you are talking about. These cycles knows as Milkman bicycles in my country, as most milkmans use them with large sized drums of full milk making them very heavy. They just weld 2-4 iron rods (as strong as forks) on the cycle and use it for 20 years and cycles runs pretty well :








I rode this milkman cycle for 2 years continuously to my school and back home and I rode it a lot. Today when I have test driven MTBs, trust me, the milkman cycle, no matter how strong, tough and good is, its neither comfortable nor efficient as compared to the MTBs of today. But I have get enough of the reviews (from other forums too) to trust the diamond frame and hence I am going for Hero Nitrogen.




wafflycat said:


> As for your accident - get well soon.



Thanks


----------



## arnuld (16 Dec 2009)

Banjo said:


> Hi Arnuld You need to measure your inside leg from the floor to your groin.
> 
> Best way is to stand next to a wall get a friend to hold a large book against the wall between your legs gently slide the book upwards until it is touching your groin and cant go higher.The top edge of the book to the floor is your "stand over" measurement.



I measured it as you said. I had to spread the legs little wide because of the width of the book, I took 3 measurements and the length comes around always between 77-80 cm. Height, I already told you is 5 feet 7 inches and weight is 52 kg. Eh... I am 13 kg underweight


----------



## Banjo (16 Dec 2009)

Best of luck Arnuld .Being brutally honest those hero bikes dont look good to me at all but its difficult to assess the quality from a photograph.Whatever you buy try to ride it first if possible or at very least sit on it.

If your concerned about your weight this Health Service Tool may be helpfull. You would be slightly underweight according to the tool but if you start regular cycling you will put on muscle quite quickly so I wouldnt worry.http://www.nhs.uk/Tools/Pages/Healthyweightcalculator.aspx?r=1&rtitle=Interactive+tools+-+BMI+tool

79cm leg equates to 31 inches so at 5 ft 7 inch height you would want a 17 to 19 inch frame on a hybrid bike according to this chart.
http://bicycling.about.com/od/howtoride/a/hybrid_sizing.htm

By coincidence my inside leg is also 31 and height 5 ft 9 .My hybrid bike is a 20 inch frame,my previous bike was an 18 and both are/were ok for me.

Cheers Banjo


----------



## arnuld (16 Dec 2009)

chris667 said:


> How easy is it to buy bikes from, say, Ebay in the UK and have them transported over to you?



Impossible as per financial status of mine


----------



## arnuld (16 Dec 2009)

Banjo said:


> Best of luck Arnuld .Being brutally honest those hero bikes dont look good to me at all but its difficult to assess the quality from a photograph.Whatever you buy try to ride it first if possible or at very least sit on it.
> 
> ..SNIP...



Thanks Banjo, in a country where both dealers and buyers don't even know what is the meaning of frame size is, I learned something good  . I will hang on this forum forever I guess.


----------



## wlc1 (17 Dec 2009)

Far be it for me to hijack your thread or even pass comment but for the love of god - why those types of bikes. 

There are a million and one better bikes out there. I'd walk away from all of them. I feel ill.


----------



## arnuld (23 Dec 2009)

wlc1 said:


> Far be it for me to hijack your thread or even pass comment but for the love of god - why those types of bikes.
> 
> There are a million and one better bikes out there. I'd walk away from all of them. I feel ill.



Really, can you show some of _your good and basic bikes_ in India ?

https://www.ticyclesindia.com/
http://myatlascycles.com/
http://www.atlascyclesonepat.com/
http://herocycles.com/
http://firefoxbikes.com/ (poor quality bikes)



Don't talk about these two Indian dealers, they are hell expansive, will take me at least 1-2 years to save the money to buy a bike from them:

http://www.trackandtrail.in/
http://thebikeaffair.com/


----------

